# do i need to buy a new keyboard?

## squirrelsoup

i use virtualbox for surfing the web even crappy websites, how ever i do use tor browser for it.

i am using a VPRO gaming keyboard + mouse which contains some colored lights under the keys which can be customized.

Question: is there a possibility that some bad micro code gets injected into the memory that holds the color themes on the keyboard/mouse, so do i need to trash it and buy a new keyboard and mouse?

or am i just being too paranoid?

----------

## xaviermiller

Yeah, this is possible (see bad USB).

Yeay you are too paranoid. Why do you want to go to such dangerous sites?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You can not trust your hardware. Snowden has shown us a few possibilites.

Intel has some docs which gives a slight view on what may be hidden. The government has its fingers everywhere.

And when it is not your box, it is your ISP, or the next node you jump to.

The tracking possibilites are endless. 

Just use your existing hardware.

I try to reduce my packages installed, to not buy bell and whistles hardware, as i did ni the past => looks at razer mice for example

=>> Just do not do things which are against ethics! <<=

----------

